
The Autobiography of Benjamin Franklin - rms
http://www.gutenberg.org/etext/148
======
simonsarris
I have a long commute to work :(

Alas! This has lead to many an audiobook listening.

You may like the audio book as well:

[http://librivox.org/the-autobigraphy-of-benjamin-franklin-
ed...](http://librivox.org/the-autobigraphy-of-benjamin-franklin-ed-by-frank-
woodworth-pine/)

Librivox is kind of like Gutenburg except for audiobooks. In fact it has
received help from Gutenberg in the past.

------
kleevr
I've got the paper back. I read it back in highschool, and I'll recommend it.

One passage that stuck with me, was when he spoke about how he taught himself
to write. The process was basically to read a page out of a "good book"
several times, then close the book and try to reproduce their style...
imitate, and iterate as necessary.

I tried to do this myself with Ralph "Where's Waldo" Emerson (I was a
transcendentalist nut for a while); soon I found my sentences littered with
semi-non-semi: colons everywhere. (The scattered use of parens came later.)

Also I liked his anecdote about beer delivery services while working in
printing presses in Europe.

